# Goon 24mm RDA - a great single coil build



## Waine (19/3/17)

I love my three 24mm Goons. But they can be challenging for some to build a double coil. So I tried a single coil. As you may know, I enjoy using thick wire, 20 and 22 Kanthal. 

So I thought I may share this as it is well worth a try if you enjoy experimenting with different RDA builds especially with the Goon.

Wire: Kanthal A1
ID: 4
Gauge: 20
Single Coil
Wraps: 7 1/2 
Target 30. Got 0.34 Ohms.

Comments: Great, rich, robust, not overly warm vape, easy to wick because of the thick hole. No fiddling with cotton. Feels like a double coil vape. Easy to drip, you just drip through the drip tip as the coil, being so thick accepts the juice perfectly.










I keep two holes open on each side. With only one hole on the coil side feels a bit restrictive with a fat 4 ID coil.

You can also try this build:

Wire: Kanthal A1
ID: 4
Gauge: 20
Single
Wraps: 5 1/2 (5/4)
Target: 20 got 0.26 Ohms.

However, this is a bit too hot with the "coat-hanger" wire.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

